# R.I.P. Linford...



## shackybracky (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everyone. As some of you might remember last year I started looking for a new home for my Iguana Linford who had been with me for over 18 years. The reason for the new home was due to emigrating to Australia with my wife. I started the search in July of last year and spent a few months looking and asking questions and visiting potential homes. Eventually I found the perfect place and the perfect people to look after him. In late October we took Linford down to his new home and spent some time with him in his new viv and chatted to his new family. I couldn't have wished for a better place for him to go and I still think extremely highly of these people.

I got Linford in 1994 from a garden centre in Pontefract when he was 6 months old. He was 16 inches long, bright green and pretty light weight back then. Over the years he outgrew several vivs and we spent many many hours together, over 18 years of hours together. He was with me when I did my gcse's. He was with me when I got my first girlfriend. He was with me when I went to university. And he was with me when I got married. He grew into a stunning 4ft adult and captured everyones attention. Giving him to someone else to look after was the hardest thing I have ever done and will possibly do but his new family were fantastic. We got updates every week and photos of new people meeting him and being equally fascinated. He was loved by many.

One of the things most people who move abroad dread is that phone call that someone is ill or worse. A couple of weeks ago we got that call. But it wasn't a relative, it was Linford. On the thursday he had been active as usual, eaten as usual, and gone to bed as usual. On the friday morning he was still curled up on his bed and it looks like he just passed away in his sleep. You would think that would give us some comfort but from thousands of miles away it's not much. Everyone who knew Linford, my family, friends, neighbours, his new family, all of us were devastated. And not being able to be there and deal with everything is extremely tough. Fortunately I have a great family and they have done everything for me. We decided to have Linford cremated and his ashes are now in a wooden casket with his name enscribed into a gold plate. He will stay with my parents until I return home. When I get home I will search for the best tattoo artist I can find and have a memorial tattoo done with some of Linfords ashes mixed in with the ink. I'm not sure what to do with the rest of the ashes. One idea is to keep the box in a cabinet forever, wherever I go. The other idea is to bury the casket near a waterfall because Linford used to love sitting under the shower.

It was on this forum where I found Linfords new home and thanks to the help and advice from some people on here it was the perfect place and I can't say thank you enough.

It's amazing how attached we can get to an animal who doesn't give any affection back. But they do have personalities and if looked after properly they will give you many years of enjoyment and in a strange way will always be there to provide comfort to you. I spent over half my life with Linford and although he's gone he will never leave my heart. I love ya Linf and i'll miss you always.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. It's obvious though you looked after him well and he had a great life with you. 

R.I.P Linford. :-(


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

That was the most beautiful thing I have ever read. It's left me with tears in both eyes. All the best to you all. I look forward to seeing your tattoo. Rest in peace lizardy friend xxxx


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, 

Just try and remember the good times you had with him...


----------



## corn flakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Elmlee said:


> That was the most beautiful thing I have ever read. It's left me with tears in both eyes. All the best to you all. I look forward to seeing your tattoo. Rest in peace lizardy friend xxxx



you no wrong there that story had me shedding a tear or two,rip linford


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

RIP Linford, his body may be gone, but his soul will stay with those who loved him

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------

